# Live Nyger Seed



## naturaledge (Apr 27, 2011)

I am looking to buy some live Nyger seed but the American seed co. seems to be out of business, does anybody know where I can get some live Nyger seed AKA Guizotia abyssinica. Thank you . Brian


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

My local farm supply sells it as bird seed, labeled as nyjer seed.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, Brian. I am growing some Nyger plants now.
They are blooming nicely but no bees on them yet. Actually no
honey bees on them though the native bees like them a lot. 
Maybe I should wait awhile to further evaluate these plants.
I got the seeds from India because there are no live seeds available here.
The one sold at the farm store and the local store are heat treated so
they are no good to grow from. Send me a PM for the live seed link I can send you.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Beecareful of the bird seeds that will never grow.
What a waste of money to buy them.

Here is what's currently blooming:


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

what is the plant on the right side?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

My understanding of nyjer is that it has the potential to be an extremely invasive weed. Thus it is supposedly illegal to import seed that has not been sterilized.
Dave

A little more research and I fund that this is not considered to be true now as it is actually a crop in the US.
Dave


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know why but maybe the server is slowing down to return my
redirect to my email addy. Sometimes I get up to 18 replies to my email and
sometimes nothing. 

tomkat, the server is slow I guess or something wrong with the email send when people
post here. You got good eyes there, the right plant is a dandelion plant. Their seeds
just got blown everywhere and will sprout when they get a foot hold of any crevice. I just
let them grow for my bees.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Seedman sells Niger seed:

http://www.seedman.com/birdfood.htm
I have not purchased Niger from Seedman, but I have bought other seeds, and was pleased with their service.


----------



## smccabe (Oct 8, 2013)

"Earlybird 50 Niger" is in the Willhite catalog, at www.willhiteseed.com. Willhite has many vegetable garden seeds, in particular hybrid corn, cantaloupe and watermelon varieties.

Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, at www.SouthernExposure.com, does not carry Niger, but they have other bee-preferred herbs and flowers, like hyssop, hairy vetch, clover, sunflowers, as well as vegetables. They are focused on the southern US but carry some varieties that do well in the north.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought 4 lbs from Willhite and sowed 1 lb last week. It just sprouted. I plan to sow it in 3 week intervals. I sowed it last year and the bees loved it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, since they grow so fast in the hot weather and with shorter flowering stage, it makes sense
to sow in succession. Maybe 3 cycles if you have a 4 season weather. I plan to harvest the seeds
since my bees are on it to sow again for a late Fall harvest. I'm sure my bees will like it this way.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

beepro said:


> I plan to harvest the seeds
> since my bees are on it to sow again for a late Fall harvest. I'm sure my bees will like it this way.


Last year, after the seeds matured, I mowed it and then went over it lightly with a disc and drag. I got another good stand. It just needs to be barely under the soil.


----------

